# Don't tell her she's old!



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

We brought Heidi our nine year old out to training today for some old lady fun. I don't think she knows she's nine. I love this girl!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I'm sure she had a blast!! The seniors have such big hearts!


----------



## telavivgsd (Jul 6, 2016)

Aw, it looks like she's having the best time ever! She looks amazing!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

wonderful! They never really tire of wanting to play the Great Game.


----------



## CatChandler (Jul 25, 2016)

Aw, she looks great!


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Way to go Heidi! You are only as old as you feel


----------



## kekipi (Oct 31, 2016)

She looks like she's in great condition- super fierce! 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

Maturity & wisdom comes with age--betcha she knows what she's doing out there. Having a blast. 
Great shots, thanks--big smiles for the slightly past middle-aged girl.


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

She looks great!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone! She was having so much fun out there. She's the queen of the house now, usually snuggling in someones lap haha. She was injured when she was younger, so sometimes at her age now, it comes back up. So after working her, she gets really sore. Sometimes she just needs to get it out of her system though. Luckily she doesn't seem sore today so all is good


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Those are great photos of your beautiful girl having a blast!! It must have been great to watch her!!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Love her! So much spunk and fire!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great work! Well done!


----------

